# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Aanslepende verkoudheid, vragen!

## Jojo76

Hoi allemaal.

Mijn vriend loopt al vanaf 1 januari met een probleem rond waaraan zijn huisarts niets doet. Hij is verkouden maar hoest op het moment ook nog wel veel. Zijn neus zit ook nog dicht. Hij had al vanaf 1 januari zijn oren dicht zitten en is een tijdje terug naar de huisarts geweest omdat de assistente zei dat zijn oren dicht zaten. Dit was niet het geval, zijn oren waren brandschoon. Nu op het moment heeft hij nog 1 oor dicht zitten en een hele irritante piep (soms ook erg hoog) waarvan hij gek wordt. Hij heeft Rhinocort Aqua neusspray mee gekregen maar dit helpt niet. Hij krijgt er neusbloedingen van en ook bloed in het slijm wat hij ophoest dus daar is hij mee gestopt. Hij heeft vorige week weer contact opgenomen met zijn huisarts maar die zegt dat hij gewoon moet uitzieken. Weet iemand misschien wat dit kan zijn? Misschien is het ook verstandig om weer contact op te nemen met de huisarts en om een doorverwijzing naar de KNO-arts te vragen??

----------


## dotito

@Jojo,
Als je vriend er al één maand mee sukkelt, zou ik persoonlijk best toch ook een NKO specialist raadplegen, zo ben je toch altijd zeker. 

Veel beterschap.

Grtjes Do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jojo: het is moeilijk te beoordelen...sommige dingen duren nu èènmaal lang....ik zelf heb ooit eens het advies gehoord van een duitse dokter..ging om mijn zusje ivm haar oren....ze moest elke dag 10 min voor een infrade rode lamp gaan zitten (( op enige afstand) met haar oren....aangezien ik tevens vaak last had van dichte oren ( maar wel brandschoon) probeer ik dat nu nog steeds als het nodig is....het voelt heerlijk warm aan, en na dagen kan het spontaan openknappen...soms duurde het lang...dagen of zelfs wel weken, het kan te maken hebben als je erg verkouden bent....ook als ik mijn haar was dan stop ik altijd vette watten in mijn oor anders gaan mijn oren weer dicht zitten....het helpt goed, maar soms zit het oor tòch weer dicht..ik kan je helaas geen advies geven...als echt niets helpt en het voelt "niet" goed dan kun je inderdaad vragen aan de huisarts om een verwijziging ( zoals Dodito zegt) en dan vertellen dat je ongerust bent anders begrijpen ze er niets van, en willen niet altijd meewerken! gezondheid is belangrijk en ik vindt het helemaal niet raar om te vragen voor een KNO arts als het niet over gaat....wel goed dat hij gestopt is met die druppels want dat is niet goed als je er bloedingen door krijgt....Sterkte ermee voor je vriend.....houd moed, er is altijd een oplossing  :Big Grin:  
Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Jojo, als je vriend bloed ophoest is er wel iets meer aan de hand dan een gewone verkoudheid heb ik de indruk hoor. Kan hij niet terug terecht bij zijn HA ? Bloed ophoesten gaat bij mij al meer in de richting van een longontsteking en dan heeft hij dringend andere medicijnen nodig dan een gewone neusspray, zeker als het al nu een maand duurt.. ga desnoods naar het ziekenhuis naar de spoedafdeling voor een RX van de longen want dit duurt nu toch al heel lang

----------


## Jojo76

Bedankt voor de reacties. Ik zal het vanmiddag nog even tegen mijn vriend zeggen. De huisarts blijft gewoon zeggen dat hij het moet uitzieken. Het heerst volgens haar.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen paniek zou ik zeggen....bloed ophoesten...is dat èèn keer geweest door de rhinocort neusspray of vaker...is het nu over sinds hij dat niet meer gebruikt? dat vraag ik mij af.....kan zijn dat die neusspray dat veroorzaakt heeft....als de huisarts dit weet neem ik toch aan dat hij weet waar hij over praat....

mocht het echt dringend worden dan ga je natuurlijk met je vriend actie ondernemen....ik krijg haast het gevoel dat je vriend nog even wil wachten? overleg het goed met elkaar....niets is vreemd of overbodig...een arts is er om je te helpen....sterkte ermee en houd ons op de hoogte.... :Embarrassment: 

Groetennnnnnnnnn..

----------


## juffieingrid

Elisabeth, na aanleiding van mijn noodkreet van zonet, ga ik morgen meteen die rode lamp therapie proberen! Dank voor de tip! Juffie Ingrid.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Juffieingrid: ik weet niet waar je noodkreet staat, maar misschien kom ik dat nog tegen....heel veel succes gewenst....baat het niet, het schaadt ook niet...wel een kleine afstand bewaren en zet de eierwekker desnoods dan hoef je niet steeds zo op te letten...de warmte is in elk geval weldadig....minuutje of 10....elke dag even doen.....sterkte!

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jojo76

Mijn vriend heeft 20 april een afspraak bij de KNO-arts hier omdat hij niet van zijn piep af komt in zijn oor. De man van zijn vrouwelijke huisarts heeft in zijn oor gekeken en het schijnt dat de trommelvliezen niet bewegen ofzo iets. Ben benieuwd.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jojo: Bah zo'n piep lijkt mij ellendig....Ik wens je vriend sterkte èn jou erbij...fijn dat hij een afspraak heeft staan bij de KNO arts....we horen het nog wel....
Groeten Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## juffieingrid

Hai Jolanda, ik ga me nu er ook even mee bemoeien, want 20 april pas een afspraak? Dat is wel een beetje lang wachten voor iemand met zoveel klachten! Ik ben ook veel te lang doorgelopen, dus bel alsjeblieft en vraag of je sneller terecht kan. Het kan een verwoeste uitwerking hebben op je gehoor, als die ontstekingen in het hoofd door blijven woekeren zonder medicijnen. Doen hoor! Als je aandringt helpen ze je echt meteen!
Groetjes en sterkte! Ingrid.

----------


## Jojo76

> Hai Jolanda, ik ga me nu er ook even mee bemoeien, want 20 april pas een afspraak? Dat is wel een beetje lang wachten voor iemand met zoveel klachten! Ik ben ook veel te lang doorgelopen, dus bel alsjeblieft en vraag of je sneller terecht kan. Het kan een verwoeste uitwerking hebben op je gehoor, als die ontstekingen in het hoofd door blijven woekeren zonder medicijnen. Doen hoor! Als je aandringt helpen ze je echt meteen!
> Groetjes en sterkte! Ingrid.


Ik weet het maar mijn vriend is zo eigenwijs dat hij zelf niet belt voor een eerdere afspraak. Dus ja...

----------

